# What are these weeds and battling kikuyu



## Dave Byrne (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey all im in a turf war!! My neighbour has kikuyu lawn and that crap of a weed called lawn is coming in and taking over everything. Just spent hours trying to dig it out but near his lawn its so thick. How do o get rid of this easily and then keep it out of my lawn?

Could i put a timber between mine and his law thats 2cm above and 40cm in the ground to keep it out?

Last photo is of a random weed that seems to frequent the area and never dies to selective poison.

Last thing.. I purchased couch seed should i mix this with rye, kbg and red fescue grass


----------



## Dave Byrne (Dec 11, 2019)

Sweet thanks guys


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure what you have access to, but quinoclorac beats up kikuyu pretty bad. I don't think there is a physical barrier you could install to keep it out. It is super aggressive and will climb over and under. It will even go under 2 feet wide of sidewalk.

That last photo looks like dallisweed. That's a tough one too. If you can dig it out, I would recommend that. If your not careful it will break off these tubers that regenerate.


----------

